# 2016 Nissan Sentra Review



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Just like that, the Nissan Sentra went from being one of the worst cars in its segment to one of the best. And this isn’t even a new-generation model: The Sentra just underwent a mid-cycle refresh, but it feels like an entirely different car.
> 
> Last year, I drove the pre-refresh Nissan Sentra, and it was abysmal. I tried to pass it off on my colleagues so I wouldn’t have to drive it any more. It was dated, it just wasn’t competitive, and because it barely had any redeeming qualities, it was just downright depressing to drive. I had more fun in my dentist’s waiting room before my root canal, and they hadn’t even given me drugs yet.
> 
> But the refreshed 2016 Nissan Sentra has changed my mind entirely. This compact has a lot going for it and it is packed with features and technology once only found on expensive luxury cars. The Sentra represents a solid pick in the compact segment and has a lot of value. Just like the award-winning Honda Civic brought back the thunder to Honda and is so good that it’s giving the Accord some anxiety, the Sentra has nearly surpassed its Altima bigger brother in quality and value, and is more like a baby Maxima.


Read more about the 2016 Nissan Sentra Review at AutoGuide.com.


----------

